# Good LAN party games?



## W1zzard (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm going to a small LAN next weekend. Any suggestions for games?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jul 8, 2008)

TF2, Crysis MP, Doom 3 MP (Co-op especially).


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 8, 2008)

CoD2
CoD4
Doom3
Dawn of War 
UT3
UT2004
Crysis
FEAR


----------



## btarunr (Jul 8, 2008)

Supreme Commander, UT3, Crysis DM....


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Most of my suggestions have already been listed.

However, I found Swat4 to actually be a pretty fun LAN game, especially at smaller LAN parties.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 8, 2008)

Starcraft is always fun (and runs on about any comp)

Tracknations is also a hit

Dont forget Flatout2

Throw in a Poker tournament to kill a bit of time


----------



## Kreij (Jul 8, 2008)

My boy and I used to while away the hours playing AvP against each other.
He prefered the Preditor but got pretty good at the alien. I prefered the marine.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 8, 2008)

Counter Strike: Source, an old favourite


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 8, 2008)

+1 to the above comment.

Team Fortress 2 and Dungeon Siege 2


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 8, 2008)

COD4 is all that has been played at the last 2 lans I have been to.


BF2 is also a good one.


----------



## FatForester (Jul 8, 2008)

TF2 and CSS are always good.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jul 8, 2008)

Warcraft 3 Frozen Throne


----------



## pagalms (Jul 8, 2008)

Cod4


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jul 8, 2008)

Its old now, But my friends and I had a BALLLL playing Vietcong at a lan. Its DM or CO-OP.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jul 8, 2008)

And correct me if im wrong, but in the need for speed games, couldn't you race for pink slips on network or on the internet.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jul 8, 2008)

CSS and Amphetamines lol

- Christine


----------



## imperialreign (Jul 8, 2008)

Doom3 and Quake4 are still "teh awsum!!1!" for MP, LAN or not


If yer hankerin for old-school . . . Quake2


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 8, 2008)

depending how many people,how about

Armed assault-great for long distance snipery fun
Red orchestra-great game,brutal fights

Css boriing,same maps over and over,same thing over and over.I got tired of it quick.


----------



## bassmasta (Jul 8, 2008)

avp2 and the primal hunt expansion.  you can play for days in a lan of 4-6 people


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jul 8, 2008)

Left 4 Dead.....oh wait......GAY


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 8, 2008)

For free games, cause not everyone owns alot, I recommend Tremulous or Wolfenstein: ET


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 8, 2008)

As far as free games goes, didn't John Carmack just release a free Quake multiplayer game?


----------



## calvary1980 (Jul 8, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> As far as free games goes, didn't John Carmack just release a free Quake multiplayer game?



Enemy Territory. it's boring

- Christine


----------



## intel igent (Jul 8, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> CSS and Amphetamines lol
> 
> - Christine



keep the game and gimme tha pills!


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 8, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> Enemy Territory. it's boring
> 
> - Christine



No no...It's a quake game.


----------



## Bytor (Jul 8, 2008)

Serious Sam is a blast in co-op...


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 8, 2008)

I hated that game.


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 8, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I hated that game.



Are you SERIOUS? You can't seriously hate Serious Sam, seriously.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh but i do.


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 8, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Oh but i do.



Apparently someone doesn't like to mindlessly kill onslaughts of zerg enemies.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jul 8, 2008)

gears of war?


----------



## a111087 (Jul 8, 2008)

Red Alert 2, but good luck trying to make it work 
it got dome really bad network code...


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jul 8, 2008)

Company of Heroes, UT2k4 or UT3,Rainbow six Vegas, C&C 3


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 8, 2008)

Dont forget to mention the droves of boring rts games people always insist on playing at lans.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 8, 2008)

a111087 said:


> Red Alert 2, but good luck trying to make it work
> it got dome really bad network code...



no thanks. i remember countless lan games that went out of sync when it got interesting


----------



## Snake05 (Jul 8, 2008)

Here is a list from the LAN's I had earlier this year.  DoD was a huge hit, and is dirt cheap, so it'd be worth trying out.

CS:Source
DoD:Source
TF 2
HL2 Deathmatch
CoD4 
Crysis
UT3
UT2004
World in Conflict
C&C3


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jul 8, 2008)

Soldier of Fortune 2, with RPM Pro mod for adminstration


----------



## Kreij (Jul 8, 2008)

Mech Warrior 4 was always a lot of fun a small LANs. Especially in teams of 2 people each.


----------



## nick_1992 (Jul 9, 2008)

ut2004, cod4, supreme commander


----------



## psyko12 (Jul 9, 2008)

Half life DM?  Uhm mostly said CoD4 yeah that's fun too, Diablo II? heh Warhammer 40k


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 9, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Starcraft is always fun (and runs on about any comp)
> 
> Tracknations is also a hit
> 
> ...



Yeah I second Flatout 2 - I was about to mention it. Buckets of fun. Also give Rome Total war a try - I always have fun with the lads playing that game. I also second Dawn of War, but play Winter assault.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 9, 2008)

ya defo try swat 4 i went back and played it again really enjoyed it and if you have players with mics you can decide what to do what weapons to pick

medieval total war 2 is a good pick since it has more unit than rome total war but if you like romans obv pick rome total war

age of empires 2 is a great lan game

id say settlers if you liked to do hardcore games that take long

civ 4 on a lan could get boring waiting a lot but it also could be kinda fun up to a 4 player

cod 1 since everyone says cod 4 and personaly i think cod 1 was the best cod out

counter striker source is allways a good choice

pirates knights vikings 2 mod for half life 2 is great fun

id try trackamania for a while

halo 1 team death match all go on the same vehicle sniper covering fire
i guess halo 2 would be better since it has better graphics

unreal tournament 3 is a good choice also

i think id play an mmo too like age of conan or summit like lord of the rings online (not really fair on those who dont have a character or play it)

crysis is good too to show off your pc


----------



## panchoman (Jul 9, 2008)

warcraft, starcraft, tf2, css are some good ones


----------



## Phustus (Jul 9, 2008)

Big Rigs: Over the Road Racing


----------



## Mussels (Jul 9, 2008)

most played games at our lans:

Supreme commander
Call of duty 4
Flatout 2
Recently, faces of war. its similar to company of heroes except it has co-op, and you have more direct control over units (RPG style inventories and such)


----------



## Triprift (Jul 9, 2008)

Ut3
Bf2 & special forces oldies but goodies
World in conflict
TM nations forever.


----------



## pt (Jul 9, 2008)

get everyone to download the free trial http://www.eve-online.com/

and create havoc, suicide ganking everyone


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 9, 2008)

Not forgetting pirates,knights and vikings  Or whatever its called


----------



## ktr (Jul 10, 2008)

Defiantly some TF2. Its great for small lans. Also Woflenstein Enemy Territory is great...and its free, but you need at least 20-24 players.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 10, 2008)

Just about any CNC game, and I always have fun playing Laser Arena with my buddies still.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 28, 2008)

Just curious what games did you play?


----------



## Mark7805 (Jul 30, 2008)

CS 1.6  COD2 and COD4 as well


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 30, 2008)

Personally for me, when me & a few mates get to gether for a LAN game - theres nothing better then some 'classic' games....

CoD
CoDUO
Moha:AA
Unreal Tournament (the first one) G.O.T.Y edition
Quake
C.S 1.6

& for pure stupidity & cannon fodder..... Battlefield 1942 with bots (I love running my own team mates over with the motorbikes n other shit - its classic)


IMHO the original Unreal Tournament is a lot lot better then more upto date ones purely because the game play is MUCH MUCH MUCH faster & a lot more raw.

obviously the graphics wont look as good but that dont mean its the end of the world..... (omg facing world UT map - class!)


----------



## csendesmark (Jul 31, 2008)

*FPS*
TeamFortress2
Quake3
ZombiePanic (HL2 mod) Fun game
Crysis

*RTS*
Defcon
OTTD
Cossacks (cossack multi only for LAN  )

*Racer*
FlatOut2 (Derby only  )


----------



## Ongaku (Jul 31, 2008)

go old school and play some Duke Nukem 3D heh


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 31, 2008)

CSS, Starcraft, Warcraft 3,Civ4, company of heroes

thats wat we play at r weekly "game nights" were we grab 2 30's of keystone and have a guy night playing video games


----------



## Damian^ (Aug 4, 2008)

just got back from quakecon....god...quake kills all the games for Lan parties IMO


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh - I also forgot to add Worms....

Great for LAN games depending on the number of players.


----------



## Chewy (Aug 4, 2008)

I'd say Company of Heroes, its an RTS based on WW2. I play it online.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Aug 4, 2008)

DotA Allstars FTW!!!
for those who don't know, its a mod of warcraft III TFT.
It is a little bit old, yes, but still fantastic. Millions of people play dota eveyday


----------

